# Where does everyone shop?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I need to get a pair of jeans, shorts, a dress or two and possibly some dressy sandals for a 4H trip. Where do you go? Especially curvy girls... I got curves everywhere! I usually buy wrangler jeans but was hoping for more fashion forward. I need a causual dress and a business proffesional-formal dress. Shorts can only be 3 inches above the knee for 4H dress code. I have a bunch of cute tops. 

I usually don't dress girly so I like to do it at the leadership 4H trips


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Old Navy! Actually I'm not much help, since I find all my stuff at thrift shops.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sylvie said:


> Old Navy! Actually I'm not much help, since I find all my stuff at thrift shops.


I love old navy! I might have to look there!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i don't know much about the dress codes, but i like shopping at H&M or the Gap. prices are pretty good, and there's always sales. they're pretty trendy but won't break the bank, and has something for everyone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I shop at Kohls

I never pay full price there. They always have sales and they always have some kind of % off (15-30%) coupons if you use a Kohls charge card and sometimes even if you dont use your charge card. 

not sure how well Old Navy is with curvy girls clothing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Target and i love ross, you can get super cute and brand names for the same price as walmart or less.....thats all i got i hate shoppingfor clothes


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Old navy has some jeans/khakis that I really like... the tops are kind of funny sometimes though.... hard to find one that covers good. I'm not much for Kohls... ours is always unorganized but I've heard that's not the case with most. 

Any one ever shop at Maurice or Charlotte Russe?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

JC Penney for jeans because they carry Levis
Target for shirts because they're better quality than Old Navy
Old Navy for Bermuda shorts because they have all the lengths

That said, I hate to shop so I tend to find one thing I like and try it on for fit then order it online from then on out.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Jessica- I was going to say.... Target & Ross! Great stuff at unbelievable prices!!!! The only places that I shop at without having to say, upon exiting the doors, "I could have bought a nice new goat with that money!"

And I love to shop, but I am so indecisive and dislike when people try to force something on me. No one likes to shop with Katelyn anymore...  Haha


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> Jessica- I was going to say.... Target & Ross! Great stuff at unbelievable prices!!!! The only places that I shop at without having to say, upon exiting the doors, "I could have bought a nice new goat with that money!"
> 
> And I love to shop, but I am so indecisive and dislike when people try to force something on me. No one likes to shop with Katelyn anymore...  Haha


LOL!!! That sounds like me! I can't make a decision on clothes ever... I'm always calling my sister to look because she is our fashion guru.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter is the same way...lots of curves...cant hardly get anything on her but a t shirt and jeans...if she needs to wear a dress or skirt she flips..lol...we get her jeans at Rue 21., she likes the fit but they arent made as well as I like....and we like JC pennies too...Love Target but the are far from us..Ross is great but you have to be willing to dig for the good stuff...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

happybleats said:


> My daughter is the same way...lots of curves...cant hardly get anything on her but a t shirt and jeans...if she needs to wear a dress or skirt she flips..lol...we get her jeans at Rue 21., she likes the fit but they arent made as well as I like....and we like JC pennies too...Love Target but the are far from us..Ross is great but you have to be willing to dig for the good stuff...


Its a real self esteem killer... I try stuff on and nothing fits right. I'm not a huge person just curvy. Its like if I can get it on the things are spilling over or just don't look like they should. I love wrangler Mae fit jeans... they're great for some extra coverage but still a trendy look. Dresses and pants are the hardest to find. I like Rue 21 too... they have some cute stuff but have to be careful with the fit of some stuff. I dread shopping and usually dressing up... I like it but it can be hard!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they make styles today that are not flattering to 98% of the population lol..you either get the muffin top look or the plumber look lol...shirts are made to FIT and even a large is super tight!.. and when you are busty..that is not a comfortable look...My daughter likes to be modest and so t-shirts and jeans fit the bill for her...she's also a tom boy, and walks like one lol and has big feet for a girl lol...she would die if she read this lol..but sheis 5'4" with a size 9 1/2 shoe...!!! so she hates to wear sandles or even flip flops...its tennis shoes or boots for her...lol But that girl can flip a full grown Boar goat buck with out loosing breath LOL...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's very true! I'm a tomboy but I enjoy being girly too. I want to be modest and comfortable above all but these trips are all workshops, banquets, dances and the like so itsanother nice to dress up. I hate wearing heels because they're too narrow... my feet are really wide so fancy shoes are not good for me


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I normally shop at Kohl's and JC Pennies. I like Gloria Vanderbuilt jeans and both carry those. They also have really cute shirts. I don't ever wear dresses. The only time you'll probably ever catch me in one is when I go to prom! Heck, I may not even wear one then! A lot of girls like to shop at Debs, Rue 21, Hot Topic, Hollister, Charlotte Russe, Journeys, Forever 21, or Aeropostale.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate to say it but I hate every store mentioned in this thread. I used to love JC Penny's but ours has went to @!#@$!. I am a big girl though, so stores that carry what I like probably wouldn't necessarily be what you liked. I like Cato's and DressBarn, and Stage, and when I lived in Florida I loved Fashion Bug. All those stores has plus sizes and regular sizes. I don't know what Ross's is, we don't have those here.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> I hate to say it but I hate every store mentioned in this thread. I used to love JC Penny's but ours has went to @!#@$!. I am a big girl though, so stores that carry what I like probably wouldn't necessarily be what you liked. I like Cato's and DressBarn, and Stage, and when I lived in Florida I loved Fashion Bug. All those stores has plus sizes and regular sizes. I don't know what Ross's is, we don't have those here.


I'm like size 10 or so... depending on brand. Sometimes 8, sometimes 12.... just depends!

I've bought clothes at dress barn and usually like them... might have to look there too. Looks like I'm going on a shopping day!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..Stage has great sells if you catch them...lots of bye one get one for a penny ect.and cute clothes..they too carry Gloria Vanderbuilt...You are about the size of my daughter...she is almost 16...(24th of June)


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> I shop at Kohls
> 
> I never pay full price there. They always have sales and they always have some kind of % off (15-30%) coupons if you use a Kohls charge card and sometimes even if you dont use your charge card. .


I like shopping at Kohls too. Last year after xmas, I got a 20% off coupon from the paper, then got another 30% off from signing up for a credit card. Most of the clothes I bought were on the 50% off rack. My 1100.00 clothes bill ended up costing me 250.00. Then as soon as I charged it, I paid off the charge before leaving the store. Now every time I get those "use the credit card and save 30%", I use it and pay off the bill before I even leave!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> My daughter likes to be modest and so t-shirts and jeans fit the bill for her...she's also a tom boy, and walks like one lol and has big feet for a girl lol...she would die if she read this lol..but sheis 5'4" with a size 9 1/2 shoe...!!! so she hates to wear sandles or even flip flops...its tennis shoes or boots for her...lol But that girl can flip a full grown Boar goat buck with out loosing breath LOL...


That's so funny, I'm 5'4 and my feet size is 9 1/2! I think that there is nothing wrong with being a bigger, stronger person. People always frown at feed stores when _I _offer to carry _my _own feed bags to the car! Don't ever underestimate the one who owns goats! Haha.

My grandmother told me yesterday- 
"I was watching this one show the other day, where this guy stuck a big, gloved hand inside a cow to turn her kid. See, he knows EVERYTHING about being a rancher."

I told her- "Actually, last month I stuck my whole arm inside of a goat, without a glove, in search of kids!!!"

She no longer doubts that I have every story to tell


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... well all we have in our town is K-Mart lol but I do like shopping at the one in the nearby city, they have more, and seem to occasionally get more interesting styles. 
We love to shop at JC Penney, and Sears as well. 

Oh, almost forgot, we have Catos in town. I haven't been there in years tho' so I don't know if they sell anything you'd like/looking for.

I'm a curvy girl too, so I understand. Although I'm sure I out curve you lol 
I'm very much a jean's person, not into dresses. I like a nice top, but gotta have my jeans. Occassionally I'll wear dress pants for special occasions, church, or if I am doing horse stuff that requires something more appropriate than jeans.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

happybleats said:


> yes..Stage has great sells if you catch them...lots of bye one get one for a penny ect.and cute clothes..they too carry Gloria Vanderbuilt...You are about the size of my daughter...she is almost 16...(24th of June)


Ill be 18 on the 16th .

Katelyn, I know what you mean! I always carry my own feed bags too. The guy at the feed store was like if you need a job let me know lol! I like being strong... its very useful

Thank you everyone for the suggestions... looks like I will have a full day of shopping soon


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Maurice's they have a little of everything on your list that is fashionable and at different sizes!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Hmmm... well all we have in our town is K-Mart lol but I do like shopping at the one in the nearby city, they have more, and seem to occasionally get more interesting styles.
> We love to shop at JC Penney, and Sears as well.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, we have Catos in town. I haven't been there in years tho' so I don't know if they sell anything you'd like/looking for.
> ...


I like Kmart but its always packed and very hard to get in and out of. I hate going there for that reason alone. I love my jeans and soffee shorts. Then I have some Jean shorts I sort of like. I really do prefer shorts... they are so much cooler than jeans this time of year. But my wranglers are amazing... I used to buy Levis but the last 3 pair fell apart with in 3 months. I can't spend 50 dollars on pants that don't last long. Wranglers are thicker and better for me . I also love y show t-shirts... that's almost all I wear. I have maybe 4 nice tops... maybe.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Brink4 said:


> Maurice's they have a little of everything on your list that is fashionable and at different sizes!


I thought so! I've been in to look but never bought anything... I know my sister (size 0 and 1) can't wear their clothes... too big. So thats a good sign lol! I think I'm going to try on some stuff there first. Its all really cute and my style- cute but not over done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

happybleats said:


> they make styles today that are not flattering to 98% of the population lol..you either get the muffin top look or the plumber look lol...shirts are made to FIT and even a large is super tight!.. and when you are busty..that is not a comfortable look...My daughter likes to be modest and so t-shirts and jeans fit the bill for her...she's also a tom boy, and walks like one lol and has big feet for a girl lol...she would die if she read this lol..but sheis 5'4" with a size 9 1/2 shoe...!!! so she hates to wear sandles or even flip flops...its tennis shoes or boots for her...lol But that girl can flip a full grown Boar goat buck with out loosing breath LOL...


I like ross and JC pennies. I bought my daughters dress for $15, it was origanally priced at $243 but I found it on sale

Good lord! Don't even get me started, lol!
My daughter throws a fit worse than a 2 year old, and worse than any mall has ever seen if she has to wear a dress! For her 8th grade graduation it took 2 million stores and about 9 hours to find a dress she would wear! Talk about a tiring day!
She is a total tom boy as well, and well, her hair..... no idea where she got it from, but it is massivly thick and full of ringlet curls, but SO frizzy and fluffy from it. I would bet anyone a million dollars you could make 5 full wig with her hair! Its that thick, and it goes down to the middle of her back pockets.

If you've ever seen the move Brave with the little red headed girl, that would be her hair exactly, except a different color.

But she is a very curvy girl as well. SO hard to find clothes that look right. All the dresses they sell at malls down here seem like the only woman you'd see wearing them looks like they work street corners! 
But I either can't find the length she like, doesn't fit the bust, doesn't fit her hips, and finding something to fit her hips would be a miricale! She has big hips, I have to buy her a few sizes too big so they fit , but as soon as they are over her hips you can pull her jeans about 5-6 inches out! Why can't they make clothes that will fit my poor girl!

You think your girl's got it bad Cathy, my daughter is 5'7", she is 15 and 1/2 and has to wear size 10 EE extra wide MENS shoes. She couldn't wear heels if she wanted to, unless....she went to a....drag queen store??.....

But oh gosh it was hard to find a dress! She ended up picking a peachy, orange color dress, with jewling all over the bust and bodice, it had a corset type deal going on in the back, had the corset boning, and ruffles galore! It was a strapless dress than went down to the floor, beautiful dress.

BUT oh gosh! Another problem....well being a tom boy and all, she has quite the farmers tan, SO her lovely strapless dress showed that, and she absolulty had a cow over that. We had to get her a shawl type thing that matched her dress to cover her arms.
She didn't even wear shoes with her dress, she was already taller than every girl there.

She can't even wear a tank top, they fit her too tight, and exposes too much bust.

So yep for her it's over sized shirts and several sizes too big jeans....*sigh/sob*

She'll never be able to do anything formal...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We shop at kohl's and JC penny, We had a Fashion Bug, but they closed last year. Great coupons at Kohl's as already mentioned.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I like ross and JC pennies. I bought my daughters dress for $15, it was origanally priced at $243 but I found it on sale
> 
> Good lord! Don't even get me started, lol!
> My daughter throws a fit worse than a 2 year old, and worse than any mall has ever seen if she has to wear a dress! For her 8th grade graduation it took 2 million stores and about 9 hours to find a dress she would wear! Talk about a tiring day!
> ...


Sounds like your daughter might have a tougher time than I do... I have curves everywhere but mostly bust and hips/behind. I'm glad she could find something for her graduation... my biggest thing is clothes not covering properly or being too tight.

I understand about the hair too! Mine is straight.in the front but the back goes into frizzy wavy and ringlets all together. Some days it sits nice and others it goes crazy. I have had it thinned alot and its still pretty thick... thinning and layering helps alot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats funny Little Bits...yes my daughters hair is that way too, thick and curly..but now she like me to thin it and she will use a straight iron...
And there is nothing wrong with strong girls...growing up I was every bit of 98 pounds at 16..lol..My 13 year old weighs more than that but I was mooshy where my kids are all muscles..They work hard right long side me and I find them takeing heavy loads so I dont have to...I have to tell them to stop..they are making me mooshy again...
when she threw that buck she was only maybe 12!! I needed to give him a shot and he was being a pain.... my son in law was there and i asked him to hold him so I could..lol..he couldnt hold him at all..Maureena jumped in the pen..took the bucks legs out from under him and dropped on him..she looked up at me and said, Ok mom..give it to him LOL...my son in law was quite embarrassed lol..City folk HA!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Go! Maureena!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I used to buy Levis but the last 3 pair fell apart with in 3 months.


It's the material these days. I bought 4 pairs of Levis and only 2 are really good material and 1 is so-so. The other pair is absolute crap. I have jeans that are 12 years old that are just starting to fall apart...it's the material. If I had bought all the jeans in a store I might have noticed. Unfortunately with Levis, even with a style, they have different materials.

It's difficult to find jeans that fit. I usually have to take them up (short) or take tucks in the waste (there's a 10 inch difference between my hips and waist)


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> She can't even wear a tank top, they fit her too tight, and exposes too bust.
> 
> So yep for her it's over sized pant's and several sizes too big jeans....*sigh/sob*
> 
> She'll never be able to do anything formal...


My daughter is 12 and is 5'6" with size 10 feet and has a hard time with clothing not because of popping out but because it's not filled out. I had that problem at her age too....actually I had that issue until I had kids.

Anyway
As for formal, couldn't she do a nice suit? Dresses are so hard to get everything all in one so it works. It's a large piece of material and I swear it's all made to fail on most women's bodies. Women in a tux can be cute. If I had to do really formal that's probably what I'd end up going for (luckily I don't ever have to do real formal).

I just bought a dress for my best friend's daughter's wedding and I got it online at eshakti.com. It was actually nice and they could custom make it with different necks, lengths, sleeves, etc.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i think jc penny's is your best bet. they have everything yoy will need esp. if you have a few curves. also check ebay.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sylvie said:


> Old Navy! Actually I'm not much help, since I find all my stuff at thrift shops.


Lol, me too, Sylvie! Most of my clothes have come from thrift stores! Lol If you don't like thrift stores, then personally, I'm a big fan of Macy's. I don't think I've ever actually bought anything there, (LOL), but I love the atmosphere. The one here is always clean, quiet, and well-stocked.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish we had a Macy's... We have Dillard's it is good if you hit clearance sales racks. I found a prom dress there once for $35.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We don't have Macy's or Dillard's anymore. We don't have a huge mall either.... JC Pennies, Bell, American Eagle, Rue 21, Charlotte Russe, Buckle (too expensive), Body Central and Aeropostale are what they have. Then if.course.Kohl's, Walmart, Kmart, target, dress barn and TJ Max are in town too. We live in a college city (well we live outside it but still) so shopping is in that area and is so busy and hard ti get through. Its easier to hit the mall and possibly another.store


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Tj Max might not be a bad option either. It is kinda hit and miss.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about TJ Max, you can have a really nice one, or a really crummy one.
The one I used to shop at went downhill - the store was just too small to begin with.
BUT, in the other city that's near us, they have a new one they built in the past couple of years along with a new Kohl's that I'd love to check out, only 15 minutes from us.

We were at JC Penney today, and they had a lot of sales going on. I ended up buying 2 nice casual tops for $15 each, and used a $10 off coupon we had, so $20, not too shabby.
I have a hard enough time trying to keep up with my kids & their clothes---- they won't stop growing LOL So I hardly ever buy stuff for me. My wardrobe is pretty lousy lol

I went to Kmart to buy a pair of jeans that I like, they are very comfortable and $20 a pair. The only pair I liked at JC Penney was a little over $40, and my train of thought is 'why pay $40 for 1, when I could get 2 for $40 in the style that's comfy.' Haha... besides, they'll be replacements for my 'barn' pants by Christmas most likely lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm hopefully going shopping Tuesday! I'm ready! Thank you all for the advice and sharing!

Our TJ Max is.pretty nice... its a huge store. I love their shoe selection... but I don't need newflirting shoes. (Or do I? Hmmm )


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Wet Seal has a lot of cute stuff


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Twisted Vines Farm said:


> Wet Seal has a lot of cute stuff


We don't have one of those either. I'd have to go to Raleigh and I don't have time for that..... too many friends there I'd have to visit lol!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

While I have yalls attention- where.do you get swimwear? Most regular store swim suits don't fit in the top or aren't as cute as I would like. Victoria's secret has some that fit good but they're almost more for show then an active day of swimming and tubing.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if you're looking for a sturdy swimsuit, stores like Roxy/Quiksilver, Billabong, or other surf stores will have what you need. My favourite is Roxy. The stores again usually have great sales (esp if you're close to the outlet stores), and most of the styles are made for surfing, so it'll hold the gals in. they also sell the tops and bottoms separately.


----------

